# Aurora Box Art: The Bride



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Thought some of you would be interested to see Jeff Yagher's newest Aurora Box Art model: The Bride. She's a beauty!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

If interested, you see more photos (8) of this kit on my website.
http://members.aol.com/houseofdracula/

Mike


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great kit, lots of goodies in there. BUT, how much am I gonna have to imbezzle from my wife's pension to get it ???
Dabbler


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Amazing! I've liked all these so far,But I'm thinking the rest of the Kits Like the Mummy,Creature or Frankenstein seem to be Pretty Close to the Box Art,So I'd like to see some Kits done from the Old "Prehistoric Scenes" Line. Could you Imagine? Or how bout The "Monster Scenes" Vamperilla? They would be hot! imo


John/Lonfan


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

Y'know, just when the savings account starts to build.......


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wow ! another beauty from Jeff . 
Dabbler , i believe these kits are in the 150 $ range . too rich for me at this time .
hb


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

beck said:


> i believe these kits are in the 150 $ range . too rich for me at this time .
> hb


I feel your pain Beck,But Still Imagine a Cro-Mag Woman or Neanderthal Man (with Allosaurus Head Popping in) OR the Monsters Of The Movies Creech! Can I get a "Hey Now" ? lol

John/Lonfan


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I can tell ya that for a styrene guy like myself...mainly...these did seem very $$$ in my book also. I purchased the Yagher Aurora Box Art Phantom of the Opera kit and when I saw what a work of art this baby really is in person and how detailed the head and base was, I didn't hesitate to get the rest of these. 

Coming up with the cash is certainly a challenge but...I usually can't make it to Wonderfest which is $$$ and don't get into the bidding wars on e-place which is more $$$ so if you have to invest in something that gives you this much satisfaction...why not?

I love the AURORA monsters and these have a WOW! factor that IMHO...just can't be matched! So for the extra $$$...I could have spent it on other things for my pile...but these kits really do not dissapoint!

Ask anyone who already has purchased one of these that is primarily a styrene person...my guess is you'll get the same reaction!

My BoF is already pre-ordered! :thumbsup: I can't wait!  

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

They are worth the $$$
I' hope to get the entire series!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm hoping to get back on track by the end of this summer . these are definately on my want list ( i'm pretty much a stryene builder too ) . but like resin also . 
at the moment i'm trying to recover from the financial havock my wife left in her wake when she moved out . 
things can only get better from here though . 
hb


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Guys,


MiM was NOT at Wonderfest last year, so there's no guarantee that you'll be able to get one at this year's WF. The best bet is going with the pre-order because you don't know if MiM will ever reissue any of these.

Dr. G.

BTW, Jeff Yagher has been a VERY busy boy as of late. I just received one of his Timeless Terror busts (Max Schreck as Nosferatu) for Christmas and it's a real beauty! Mark Brokaw at Earthbound studios says that the next installment will be a London After Midnight bust. I can't wait to see what Jeff does with that!

Here's a link to the Model Giants webpage where you can see Max and some of their other cool stuff:

http://www.themodelbase.com/modelgiants2.asp


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I wonder if Jeff will make Gigantic Frankenstein?

Or Superman the painted box!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

if he does a Big Frankie box art it'll just be a very large head . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

beck said:


> i'm hoping to get back on track by the end of this summer . these are definately on my want list ( i'm pretty much a stryene builder too ) . but like resin also .
> at the moment i'm trying to recover from the financial havock my wife left in her wake when she moved out .
> things can only get better from here though .
> hb


I'm going through the same thing, Beck. It's hard, but one day at a time!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That is one gorgeous kit!! Got start puttin' away more scratch!!

Wayne


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i hear ya Mitch . at least i know where the $ is going now . i swear my bank coulda built a new branch on the overdraft charges she went through this last year .
they were probably sorry to see us split lol . 
soon though , soon i'll be back to buying kits and i hope next year to make it to WF finally . 
hang tough bud ,
hb


----------

